
Dust storms on Titan spotted by Cassini for the first time - WalterSobchak
https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Cassini-Huygens/Dust_storms_on_Titan_spotted_by_Cassini_for_the_first_time
======
JackFr
Annoying that the image for the article is an 'artist's conception', and
further that it's not immediately labelled as such and you need to click
through to determine that.

~~~
TeMPOraL
100% agree. Regular people don't know how real photos from space look like,
and will likely mistakenly assume this is. Yes, it's not obvious. Remember
this picture?

[https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/resources/7639/cassini-grand-
fin...](https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/resources/7639/cassini-grand-finale-
concept/)

It circled the Internet recently. Without clear information that's just an
artist conception. I had to correct _tech people_ who mistakenly thought it
was a photo.

~~~
bobwaycott
That link just loads a blank page for me on iOS. Weird.

------
rbanffy
It's fun to imagine "dust" here can be ice crystals. A lot of the surface,
IIRC, is frozen water.

For Titanites, we are weird beings mostly made of molten rocks.

~~~
Maultasche
From their perspective, we also breathe a flammable gas. With all that
methane, oxygen would be the fuel on Titan.

Very strange being indeed.

------
MetallicCloud
This is probably a dumb question, but if it is covered in methane and there
are clouds, is there lightning? If there is, wouldn't the methane ignite?

~~~
fenaer
It would only ignite in the presence of oxygen, and at least according to the
information I've looked at it doesn't seem that Titan's atmosphere contains
large amounts.

~~~
rbanffy
If it does, with all those hydrocarbons around, it won't be there for long.

